# Scrap yard challenge



## 00mike00 (Jul 10, 2018)

I didn't know if this was the right place to ask such a general question about the machines. 
I'm thinking of investing next month and getting to work. I see a number of you going in and attacking your own car but for a complete novice like me, would you recommend going and taking a bonnet off a car at the scrap yard and practice?


----------



## Turnspleen (Jul 16, 2017)

100%. This is what I am wanting to do at the moment too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

You'll find a number of posts Mike about this and most advice is to practice on a scrap panel. 

You can basically do what you want to it and it makes no difference obviously if you damage it and it should give you an idea of what works and what doesn't to perfect your technique.

I've used a wing in the past to give some curves rather than just a flat bonnet but you should be able to pick something up relatively cheap.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd try and get something from the same manufacturer of your car so you are practicing on the same paint. No point trying on rock hard merc paint then try the same technique on soft Japanese paint.


----------



## 00mike00 (Jul 10, 2018)

jenks said:


> I'd try and get something from the same manufacturer of your car so you are practicing on the same paint. No point trying on rock hard merc paint then try the same technique on soft Japanese paint.


This is new to me, although in my experience I can see what you mean. I had a Toyota Celica in black and I think grit in the moving air marked the paint. :lol:
I also had a friend with a 1998 Mecedes 280 sport in metallic green and the mechanical parts were failing before the paint.



macca666 said:


> You'll find a number of posts Mike about this and most advice is to practice on a scrap panel.
> You can basically do what you want to it and it makes no difference obviously if you damage it and it should give you an idea of what works and what doesn't to perfect your technique.
> 
> I've used a wing in the past to give some curves rather than just a flat bonnet but you should be able to pick something up relatively cheap.


Yes good point, perhaps I look out for getting a bonnet and a wing. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I would advise you to try and attend a novice detailer training day somewhere near you. That way you will be able to try a few different machines before you buy one you may not like. Also you will be able to learn the basics in a controled environment with someone correcting you. I found it easier to learn that way than trying to teach myself from a video or piece of text.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Not sure where you are atin the country but I saw a post on facebook yesterday gtechniq are doing a couple of training days if your interested

https://gtechniq.com/customer-service/training/


----------



## 00mike00 (Jul 10, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure where you are atin the country but I saw a post on facebook yesterday gtechniq are doing a couple of training days if your interested
> 
> https://gtechniq.com/customer-service/training/


Just over an hour away by the looks. Thanks for the link! :thumb:


----------

